# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  عيد ميلاد الفراش الفاطمي

## عفاف الهدى

كل سنة والغالية بخير وسلامة 

يلا يا جماعة هنو وياي بنت اخوي 

*الفراش الفاطمي* 

بمناسبة عيد ميلادها 

كل سنة وانت طيبة يالغالية 

والعمر كله 

عقبال ما اسوي لش تهاني الزواج

----------


## ahlam20

افية كيك وين الحفلةولا سراب :clap:  :shiny:

----------


## سـلـوان

*الفـراش الفـاطمي..*

*كــل سنة وأنتِ إلى الله أقـرب..*
*وينعــاد عليكِ بـ صحة وعـافية..*

*والله يحفظكِ من كل مكـروهـ..*

*يـلاا يـا عفاف عليكِ الحفـلة وترانا معـزومين..*

*دمتم بـ حفظ الـمولى..*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

عيد ميلاد سعيد 
مبرووووووووووووووووووك عقبال 100 سنه

----------


## بحر الشرق

عيد ميلاد سعيد والعمر كله

----------


## سيناريو

الفراش الفاطمي 
كل عام وانتي بخير حبيبتي 
كللللللللللوش


ينعاد عليك بالف صحة وسلامة 

وإن شاالله الأيام الجاية كلها سعااااااااااااااااادة وفرح 
والله يحقق لك مرادك.....
[IMG]http://livedream.***********/photos/833489_l.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## همسة ألم

الفراش الفاطمي ...
كل عااااام و أنتي بألف خير  :amuse: 
عقبال 100000000000000000 عام  :toung: 
ترى حتى أني عيد ميلادي السبت  5/ 5
يلا أستنى أنكم تهنوني بعيد ميلادي  :embarrest: ..

----------


## همسة ألم

و هذي الكيكة على إحسابي   :toung: 



طبعا مايحلى عيد الميلاد إلا بالهدايا 
لك مني أحلى و أرقى هديه  :icon30: 









أتمنى الصور تعجبك حبيبتي ...

----------


## Hussain.T

الفراش الفاطمي ...
كل عااااام و أنتي بألف خير  :amuse: 
عقبال 1000 عام  :toung:

----------


## khozam

انشا الله تعجبك الهدية

----------


## amerah

الفراش الفاطمي 
كل عام وانتي بالف خير يالغلااا

----------


## ايات الروح

كل عام وانت بخير

----------


## وردة حلاوية

الف الف الف مبرررررررررررررررررررروكـ..
االله ينعاد عليك بصحة والعافية ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشكورين جماعة على تشريفكم الحفلة المتواضعة

----------


## الأمل البعيد



----------


## Sweet Magic

*رحل عام وأتى عام

وأن شاء الله كل عام لك أفضل من اللي قبله بطاعه ربك واهلك

يسعدك ربى بكل ايامك  الفراش الفاطمي* 


happy birthday to you

uuuuuu
happy birthday to u
happy birthday to u
happy birthday 
happy birthday 
happy birth day to u






عيد ميلاد سعيد

الف الف الف الف الف 


الف الف الف


الف الف

الف

مبروووووووووووووووووووك 
ياأحلى بنـــــــــــــــــــــــوته  في المنتدي

----------


## Taka

*عيد ميلاد سعيد*
*عقبال 50 سنه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اشكر الجميع على قبول الدعوة

----------

